# Bacon Bacon Bacon!



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

How can I use up some good bacon ? I have 3 types I need to get ta using up.
Soup sounds good, and soup can cook while I'm at work.
Navy bean it is!
Used the slow cooker to saute the bacon up.. Buckboard and belly bacon I had just done.  I chunked all the meat up and reserved the Canadian Bacon for later when I get home, I will add it then.

Drained some fat out and did celery,Onion and carrots a few minutes in a bit of olive oil as the meat , now browned, sat in paper towel lined strainer I will use for draining the bean liquids. I cooked beans 15 minutes then they sat covered an hour.
Added a couple bay leaves and some pepper flakes. Last I added a can of regular diced tomatoes and chicken stock I just made. Water I added also to equal about 10 cups of liquids total for a small bag of beans.
 Set at high 7 hours then for 3 hours it will be on warm until I get home.
Will adjust seasonings and add the Canadian Bacon then.
Update in 6 hours. :cool:


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 15, 2018)

OH MAN, that looks Great Johnny!

I tried to dip some out, but my display got in the way.

My wife always gathers up the Ham Bone from Christmas Family get together.
Then uses it in a big batch of Navy Bean Soup.

My Dad always added a chunk of 'Sow Belly' to his pots of NBS.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2018)

Looking good!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> OH MAN, that looks Great Johnny!
> 
> I tried to dip some out, but my display got in the way.
> 
> ...





SmokinAl said:


> Looking good!
> Al



Well thanks, I'm hoping the slow cooker thing worked out ok..


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 15, 2018)

That looks yummy  that's quite a fancy crock pot you got there Johnny B


----------



## motocrash (Feb 15, 2018)

Lookin' good! Like Phil said - fancy crock pot and I have to add fancy measuring cup too - Like they say - You can't hide money...:D Oh,give that Chi-Hoowa-Hoowa a few hunks 'o' Bacon too


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

As soon as I bought the six qt. one the came out with a 7 qt lol . Thanks.. I try to use it.







Phil Chart said:


> That looks yummy  that's quite a fancy crock pot you got there Johnny B


----------



## troutman (Feb 15, 2018)

Johnny Rings ringing up another tasty meal.  Got my bib on and my spoon ready brother.  Need a napkin 'cuz my mouth is watering !!  Pretty pix too .... hit the dinner bell when she's done !!!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

troutman said:


> Johnny Rings ringing up another tasty meal.  Got my bib on and my spoon ready brother.  Need a napkin 'cuz my mouth is watering !!  Pretty pix too .... hit the dinner bell when she's done !!!



This may require cornbread.. might be able to do a batch I think


----------



## radio (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks great! maybe I need to upgrade my slow cooker!:D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm doing the jalapeno pepper cornbread now.. all looks good . I added the Canadian Bacon stuff an hour ago. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


















Waiting on the Money $$ shot! & £ate din din.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Lookin' good! Like Phil said - fancy crock pot and I have to add fancy measuring cup too - Like they say - You can't hide money...:D Oh,give that Chi-Hoowa-Hoowa a few hunks 'o' Bacon too



Mitzy the Chihuahua got brisket today.. Lol no lie. It's mixed in with


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

And dry food I give too.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

Hope cornbread isn't dry. Looks darkish around the edges. I sprayed with some nonstick stuff though.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh man! Good recipe for cornbread. Just Betty Crocker with a jalapeno pepper and a bit of topside butter after it's out of oven.
The 3 bacon all worked.. heavier on CB than other 2.

 5 out of 5.. heat from pepper flakes is great.. the chicken stock did give extra richness. Good stuff..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2018)

Fantastic Johnny!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 16, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic Johnny!
> Al


Bunch of smoked leftover threads lately. Haha... thanks.. oh thanks for the likes Al & jp61


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Feb 17, 2018)

Looks tasty! Thanks for sharing!


----------

